

Full Chess Game with AI in 5k of Javascript - hhm
http://p4wn.sourceforge.net/5k/

======
mattmaroon
Terrible interface, terrible AI.

------
mojuba
It plays too fast and loses quickly, is there a way to increase the search
depth?

~~~
dfranke
As I commented below, the source is unreadable, but I don't think it's using
minimax. The algorithm simply seems to be don't leave pieces undefended and
try to attack opponent's pieces. It didn't see my mate-in-two where the first
move was a knight sacrifice.

~~~
nitam
I like the idea but it has some problems. I played 2 games and in both of them
it left pieces undefended. And when delivered checkmate he ate my defended
queen with king :)

------
dfranke
They obfuscate the source with one-letter variable names and no indentation to
keep the size down, which is pretty silly. It wouldn't be any less impressive
if it were 10k and readable.

~~~
mojuba
Found this through their web site on SF.net:

<http://p4wn.sourceforge.net/main-branch/>

<http://p4wn.sourceforge.net/main-branch/0_6_3.js>

------
BrandonM
I wasn't trying too hard, but I was up two pawns until I walked into a dumb
checkmate. It's been way too long since I played chess...

------
ctingom
I checkmated your 5k. Come back later with more code and we will play again.

------
daniel-cussen
It's pretty good.

------
some
I dont have Javascript enabled. Tell me, when the HTML version is ready.

~~~
axod
You're from the past aren't you.

